# WICKED METAL WORKS & ACCESSORIES



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

Hello thanks for stopping by the topic here at wicked we are one of the top laser cutting lowrider business on the net. Just to let everyone know we are really into cutting and creating custom parts. We create parts for lowriders, street rods, choppers, and lowrider bikes. We can do anything laser cut. If you would like to know anything else about us please feel free to contact us at (812)402-4362. or [email protected] or you can check out our myspace page at www.wickedmetalworks.net 

here is some of the parts we have done in our photo bucket
http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr140/wickedmetalworks/ 

here is some of our work we have done.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you delete the other thread darren?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13634946
> *you delete the other thread darren?
> *


yep we deleted it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13634946
> *you delete the other thread darren?
> *


SO...WMW or WICKED PLAQUES...

so im guessing your staying in buisness?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13634979
> *SO...WMW or WICKED PLAQUES...
> 
> so im guessing your staying in buisness?
> *


both  and yes i am back like my sig says read and when we going to get the business card layout and myspace back ground?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13635024
> *both    and yes i am back like my sig says read and when we going to get the business card layout and myspace back ground?
> *


you ya send correct login address...with password


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 08:14 PM~13635040
> *you ya send correct login address...with password
> *


i di bro that day you asked  i will send it again tonight


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13635050
> *i di bro that day you asked   i will send it again tonight
> *


it locked me out, incorrect


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we did all the laser cut parts on the LRM 16" street champ 08'
















16" street class


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

one of the mid-west top lowrider bikes all wicked built


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

more parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

topic #3?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13635270
> *topic #33?
> *


fixed


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now here is some parts we just cut this past month for customers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now chrome pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i guess some peeps thought you stoped doing parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13635504
> *i guess some peeps thought you stoped doing parts.    :thumbsup:
> *


yep but looks like alot of people does not want thats so hey we still doing them :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 20 2009, 09:01 PM~13635567
> *
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13635534
> *yep but looks like alot of people does not want thats so hey we still doing them  :biggrin:
> *


I knew you wouldn't stop doing them. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13635844
> *I knew you wouldn't stop doing them.  :biggrin:
> *


  this si my life i tryed to walk a way but i still got 20-45 calls a week so yea i can not leave it but me and mitch are both running it so people does not have to worry about not reaching someone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 09:39 PM~13636147
> *  this si my life i tryed to walk a way but i still got 20-45 calls a week so yea i can not leave it but me and mitch are both running it so people does not have to worry about not reaching someone
> *


All good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13636313
> *All good.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey check out the myspace we will be adding alot of pics today and if you need anything just holla


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 21 2009, 04:25 AM~13635167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction, TNT did the pedals


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2009, 02:44 PM~13643576
> *Correction, TNT did the pedals
> *


YEP I CALLED JOHNNY AND ASKED HIM TO CUT THEM AND BEND SOEM STUFF UP FOR ME AND HE FUCKED UP ONE OF THE PARTS AND SAID HE WOULD RECUT IT AND THAT WAS BACK IN FEB :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess I will post the pics of my homies parts here in this topic, after I get the from plating. They were WICKED cut and AUTO CHROME PLATED.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--20" $45-shipped raw $80-shipped chromed


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 24 2009, 02:13 PM~13678698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn them look good bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is some pedals


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

they look good but weres the thread gunna go D?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13682645
> *they look good but weres the thread gunna go D?
> *


the customer wanted holes so he can stick them on his trike the kind with the pebals on the front wheel


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2009, 10:35 PM~13682809
> *the customer wanted holes so he can stick them on his trike the kind with the pebals on the front wheel
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13682515
> *here is some pedals
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

WUZ UP HOMIE NICE WORK..............SO YOU DO ANY CAR CLUB PLAQUES!!!!! IF SO ARE THEY ONLY CHROME OR DO YOU ALSO GOLD PLATE?? :nicoderm:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--26" $45-shipped raw $80-shipped chromed


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Apr 25 2009, 07:58 AM~13684964
> *WUZ UP HOMIE NICE WORK..............SO YOU DO ANY CAR CLUB PLAQUES!!!!! IF SO ARE THEY ONLY CHROME OR DO YOU ALSO GOLD PLATE??  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks we do chrome,gold,engraved,2 toned anything you need bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

yall some bad mofo's man :biggrin:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13634929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



but yeah whats good with this one?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

need to get a better pic of this one lol


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2009, 07:06 PM~13734901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 29 2009, 09:22 PM~13735207
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2009, 07:07 PM~13734915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

mmm, yeah, so whats good with that sprocket though?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Apr 30 2009, 10:56 AM~13741434
> *mmm, yeah, so whats good with that sprocket though?
> *


it will be your way soon bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 30 2009, 05:57 AM~13740028
> *:uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2009, 11:46 AM~13741939
> *it will be your way soon bro
> *


word hit me up on myspace when you do


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@May 2 2009, 01:25 PM~13764495
> *word hit me up on myspace when you do
> *


yea i will homie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 79monte_carlo (May 4, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79monte_carlo_@May 3 2009, 11:41 AM~13770272
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up mitch ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

times ticking away look out for them bikes with our parts busting out june 7th 


OH YEA WICKED STILL IN THE GAME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 01:30 AM~13799573
> *times ticking away look out for them bikes with our parts busting out june 7th
> OH YEA WICKED STILL IN THE GAME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PICS?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 01:32 AM~13799595
> *PICS?
> *


after san we will post them up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 01:44 AM~13799688
> *after san we will post them up
> *


Bette not be no bullshit darren. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 01:44 AM~13799699
> *Bette not be no bullshit darren. :biggrin:
> *


nah we are cutting teh last part for one 16" this week and the other the guy said he is busting it out on june 7th :biggrin: really i could careless but hey we STILL HERE lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:32 PM~13799595
> *PICS?
> *


June 7th dumbass. :uh: 




























:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2009, 01:51 AM~13799759
> *June 7th dumbass.  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wuz up raul


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2009, 08:08 PM~13734929
> *need to get a better pic of this one lol
> 
> 
> ...


guy on top only has half a stash :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13799771
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: wuz up raul
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 6 2009, 01:55 AM~13799795
> *guy on top only has half a stash :biggrin:
> *


he fucked up shaving.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 6 2009, 01:55 AM~13799795
> *guy on top only has half a stash :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOOK OUT THEY WILL BE A NEW ONE CUT


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 02:22 PM~13805192
> *THANKS FOR THE LOOK OUT THEY WILL BE A NEW ONE CUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 6 2009, 03:43 PM~13805433
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hell i never seen it till you said something


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 02:44 PM~13805441
> *hell i never seen it till you said something
> *


need to refill your eye medicine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2009, 08:06 PM~13734901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+May 6 2009, 04:18 PM~13805722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 03:24 PM~13805770
> *lmfao or put my glasses on lol
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 7 2009, 10:12 AM~13813726
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up bro how you doing


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13815435
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2009, 01:48 PM~13827326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn it son turning out work non stop a couple more orders today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up mitch hey bro business has been real good this year so far non stop putting out work but here is some pics of the meat i smoked last night hell aint this the life we do not have to work our ass off to make the money lol this is the life


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 05:04 PM~13634929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE FORKS ARE BAD!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB_@May 9 2009, 06:16 PM~13838319
> *THOSE FORKS ARE BAD!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13837931
> *wuz up mitch hey bro business has been real good this year so far non stop putting out work but here is some pics of the meat i smoked last night hell aint this the life we do not have to work our ass off to make the money lol this is the life
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 9 2009, 09:08 PM~13839231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up dave how you doing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2009, 01:52 PM~13837931
> *wuz up mitch hey bro business has been real good this year so far non stop putting out work but here is some pics of the meat i smoked last night hell aint this the life we do not have to work our ass off to make the money lol this is the life
> 
> 
> ...


good eats. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yep not bad for the first time lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yummm, I know what Im eating next time I come over. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 10 2009, 02:54 AM~13841471
> *yummm, I know what Im eating next time I come over. lol.
> *


yep bught a smoker and grill this week bro getting everything ready for the str8 clown'n bar-b-q at the crib :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 8 2009, 06:05 PM~13830884
> *WUZ UP FOOL
> HERE ARE SOME PARTS I FOUND  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


FORKS A SISSY BARS CUT BY WICKED. SORRY FOR THE UGLY PIC I WILL GET BETTER ONES BEFORE I SHIPPED THEM OUT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 10 2009, 10:15 PM~13847379
> *FORKS A SISSY BARS CUT BY WICKED. SORRY FOR THE UGLY PIC I WILL GET BETTER ONES BEFORE I SHIPPED THEM OUT
> *


looking good bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 04:46 PM~13875823
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2009, 02:50 PM~13875863
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2009, 02:03 PM~13876000
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 13 2009, 06:41 PM~13877021
> *:biggrin:
> *


log time no chat girl how you doing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 6 2009, 01:55 AM~13799795
> *guy on top only has half a stash :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13839437
> *wuz up dave how you doing
> *


good what about you D?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys are busting ass. keep pumping out the work.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sissy bar & fender braces by Wicked metals.....

Thanx "D"


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

wow i really had to go in search of this page. but yeah wicked, someone got me for my charm and chain right after i finished it sorry no pics :angry: im goning to hit you back to get a bigger and thicker charm in a few weeks.

stay up 
the only black skreech


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKReeCH_@Jun 24 2009, 05:27 PM~14285936
> *wow i really had to go in search of this page. but yeah wicked, someone got me for my charm and chain right after i finished it sorry no pics :angry: im goning to hit you back to get a bigger and thicker charm in a few weeks.
> 
> stay up
> ...


I think he endorses spears now...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SOMEONE LOCK THIS TOPIC :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2009, 05:05 PM~13877262
> *log time no chat girl how you doing
> *


HOPE U ANSER YOUR PM SOON


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 24 2009, 09:27 PM~14288213
> *HOPE U ANSER YOUR PM SOON
> *


he really doesnt get on much anymore. what you need? maybe i can help.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 24 2009, 07:02 PM~14287367
> *:0
> *


U OUT ALL OF SHOULD BE PISSED AT THIS GUY :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 25 2009, 01:28 AM~14291261
> *U OUT ALL OF SHOULD BE PISSED AT THIS GUY  :angry:
> *


What exactly happen. Im only getting half stories. Im nosy. out with the details. :biggrin:


----------



## lilstunna66 (Jul 10, 2009)

do you guys do twisted spokes


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilstunna66_@Jul 10 2009, 05:29 PM~14437600
> *do you guys do twisted spokes
> *


IF YOU WANT THEM MADE OUT OF WOOD AND SPRAY PAINTED CHROME THEN GO FOR IT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

old shit


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14154564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



old topic yea.............

any more pics of this bike


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi. I have a ? Do u make things or parts for pedal cars. And if u do what could u do for it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell been a long ass time lol wuz up everyone


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2010, 06:34 PM~17115781
> *hell been a long ass time lol wuz up everyone
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Apr 6 2010, 11:38 PM~17118686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wuz up guys :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17118904
> *wuz up guys  :cheesy:
> *


chillin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 12:01 AM~17119010
> *chillin
> *


same here doc's orders no stress lmfao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2010, 11:15 PM~17119185
> *same here doc's orders no stress lmfao
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 12:42 AM~17119424
> *:0
> *


yea last july i got in bad health and now i ok but can not have any stress lol


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

how much for a custome crank chrome


----------

